# BARBIE!! Rant about it here ^_^



## aznsmurfy (Feb 13, 2007)

I went to the mall today expecting to haul 3 of EVERYTHING but I walked away with nothing.  I usually get at least a few (or many) items from each collection but this one I completely passed up. The colors that were kinda cool (the hot fuschia ones) were not suitable for me and I couldn't really see an instance where I could wear them more than a few times a year. 

The eyeshadows were nice.. .But kinda blah at the same time. Nothing really really stood out and they seemed kinda repetitive to previous colletions or exsisting colors. Sad! I was so looking forward to it too!! 

But I do have to say that the new Satin Finish foundation is fantastic. ^_^ It's almost a HG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any rants about Barbie? Oh that and the fact that they were sold out of so many things already. Like one of the lipsticks was gone, all the dolls (there were people waiting at 6:30am for them), and the shirts.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautyburst eyeshadow! I like colours like that but its so ugly in person! It reminds me of terra cotta or clay or something! Its so flat-no shimmer or nothing....seems to matte to me! Such a disappointment! No dolls, no shirts either at two MAC's in Toronto (one store, on Bay counter). The colours are okay but i'd never wear green eyeshadow or bright pink lipstick. I did get Fab blush, Fashion pack lipgloss, & ofcourse....Mothbrown!


----------



## Holly (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Beautyburst eyeshadow! I like colours like that but its so ugly in person! It reminds me of terra cotta or clay or something! Its so flat-no shimmer or nothing....seems to matte to me! Such a disappointment! No dolls, no shirts either at two MAC's in Toronto (one store, on Bay counter). The colours are okay but i'd never wear green eyeshadow or bright pink lipstick. I did get Fab blush, Fashion pack lipgloss, & ofcourse....Mothbrown!_

 

Beautyburst was definitely my most unfavourite thing in the collection! That colour just doesn't suit me at all. However I loved everything else


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 14, 2007)

Gasp! *shields beloved beautyburst from evil haters*

I liked the collection okay enough--it was a bit cool for my liking but my bank account nearly had an orgasm when it saw how little I spent. 

I loved what I bought (Modern Ms, Happening Girl, Moth Brown, Springtime Skipper, Beautyburst, Playful, and Fab Blush--though the blush does not seem to blend well on me) everything else was meh....


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 14, 2007)

The shirts were sold online ONLY.  No stores or counters received them.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 14, 2007)

The only thing that upset me was my local MAC f/s store. The MA's opened up the store at a different time that the told me. (I had asked three different MA's on different days, and my bf called too) They were really rude about things being sold out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had already bought some things at the unveiling, but today I ended up buying more makeup at the Macy's MAC counter, then bought the doll from Barbie Collector.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 14, 2007)

Big dissapointment. Nothing special in that collection, or anything that would really suit me. I walked away empty-handed as well. It also didn't help that the MA's seemed to all be PMSing. Such a shame to have waited for this collection for weeks too. But I did take full advantage of the freebies at Lancome while I was at Macy's


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 14, 2007)

what the hell? beautyburst was the best shadow from the collection! the fact that it didnt have frost in it was its best trait IMO... antiqued minus the frost which im not always a fan of :\


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just bummed that my freestanding store was all out of Rocking Chick by the time I got there.


----------



## highheels (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought the colours were all fairly drab/boring/blah too (besides the fushia products).  I only bought one of the beauty powders for myself, and a couple of things for my 16 year-old niece (she doesn't already have tons of makeup and will enjoy it) - but there was nothing in the collection that really stood out to me - I felt like I had those colours already, or else they were colours I would never, ever wear (like that terra cotta eyeshadow <<shudder>>).  The packaging is adorable, but I couldn't justify buying things just for that.  I think Balloonacy will be more my cup of tea!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why the actual Barbie Doll's outfit is so fugly???  LoL.  I saw in an old post that barbie should have been wearing all black, mac necklace, ohh and a makeup belt would have been so freakin cute.  But she is wearing some none matching mess.  I got one anyway just because I am a makeup artist and thought it would be cute to have a makeup artist barbie but man, she needs a personal shopper lol.  (Sorry if I offened anyone who likes her outfit)


----------



## cdaizybug (Feb 14, 2007)

She wasn't suppose to be a Mac Makeup Artist, she is a customer. Hence she wasn't decked out in all black.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

My rant is that this collection had too little for the warm-toned pale gals IMO.  Most of the shades were way too cool.  I did end up getting fashion pack, style it up, and magic dust though.  
  Also this collection made the MAs more bitchy than usual.  I called up a store to ask about the barbie doll and got my head bitten off and hung up on!  I understand that they must be sick to death of it all, but c'mon, its your job.  Rant over.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 14, 2007)

I was totally excited abput this launch, I was afraid I was going to buy everything, but when I went to the unvieling at Hollywood & Highland on Sunday and I saw the colors I was shocked, I was a bit dissappointed, I'm not saying the colors are ugly, but I already have so much green eye shadow, that the Summertime Skipper wasn't even tempting to buy, and as for eveything else, I'm not wearing Rocking Chick, that just doesn't appeal to me, Malibu Barbie Lip Glass swatched right next to Sweetie Cake Lip Glass is almost undeniably identical, Glimmer Shimmer's aren't my favorite product, I've bought one in the past and didn't even really use it except for one time, all the other eye shadows in this collection looked too much like colors I already own from MAC, the blushes are shimmery I can't use shimmery colors on my cheeks because it brings out too much texture on my cheeks. I don't realy know what else to say, I felt the same way about DANSE, I was so excited to see it and when I did I thought  "What the hell is this" ?
I think the last time I was really stoked about any collection it would have to be LURE/BAIT/HOOKED that was a big favorite of mine along with Sweetie Cake, Culture Bloom, and Untamed. That's it I guess nothing else has caught my eye, and especially not the BARBIE stuff.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought I'd be all over this, but I too was disappointed. The colors weren't that interesting to me. Some rather surprised me, because they aren't the colors I'd expect for Barbie at all. The only thing that stood out was Rocking Chick and even that looks like a couple fuchsia lipsticks I have so I figured why bother.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 14, 2007)

The Don't Be Shy blush reminds me exactly of this wet n' wild blush I have in a white container. I don't know if W+W still makes that blush but its a dead ringer. I thought I would like Fab but it looked funny on me.
I was pretty much suckered in because I am a big Barbie fan.
My damage was severe and I am going back today to get even more.
I gave most of my MAC lip stuff away so I need to restock up with new colors. Fortunately I did not go ga-ga over Raquel so I could with this.


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 14, 2007)

i really loved this collection.  almost all the colors were perfect for me. im just upset that the black t-shirts werent available to buy online to the public and that the tote bag was too much money ($70.00) because i really would have liked one, but not at that price


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cdaizybug* 

 
_She wasn't suppose to be a Mac Makeup Artist, she is a customer. Hence she wasn't decked out in all black._

 
Oh okay, but still, they could have given her a bit more fashion sense imo.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 14, 2007)

MAC online gave me a scare, because some of the items I ordered started showing up as "sold out" not long after I placed my order.
They came through for me, though; all of my items shipped today, and should be delivered Friday.

I may even end up with two of "Rocking Chick." Long story.
I just hope I like it ...


----------



## amoona (Feb 14, 2007)

I loved almost everything ... got 2 Springtime Skippers because I'm obsessed with green eyeshadows haha. The only thing I didn't like was the tote ... well I liked the tote just not the price. I was dieing to get it but it was too expensive and now it's only ebay for like $500!?! I rather by myself a Gucci for that much!


----------



## Chelly (Feb 15, 2007)

i was pretty disappointed with this collection.. but i def bought malibu barbie lg .. so presh


----------



## Brumbjorn (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_Can anyone tell me why the actual Barbie Doll's outfit is so fugly???  LoL.  I saw in an old post that barbie should have been wearing all black, mac necklace, ohh and a makeup belt would have been so freakin cute.  But she is wearing some none matching mess.  I got one anyway just because I am a makeup artist and thought it would be cute to have a makeup artist barbie but man, she needs a personal shopper lol.  (Sorry if I offened anyone who likes her outfit)_

 
I totally agree. NOw that I've seen some closeups, I wonder *why* I bought the doll.

I'll jsut have to wait unitl I get it I guess!


----------



## Marcita (Feb 15, 2007)

No collection is going to suit 100% of us. We all have such different coloring and such different likes. I bought nothing from Raquel because it was all too warm for me but I like the cool tones of Barbie. Plus I love having a Moth Brown with that cute little Barbie on it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_Can anyone tell me why the actual Barbie Doll's outfit is so fugly???  LoL.  I saw in an old post that barbie should have been wearing all black, mac necklace, ohh and a makeup belt would have been so freakin cute.  But she is wearing some none matching mess.  I got one anyway just because I am a makeup artist and thought it would be cute to have a makeup artist barbie but man, she needs a personal shopper lol.  (Sorry if I offened anyone who likes her outfit)_

 
Her pants look like jeans from some 1985 Whitesnake video!  She has rockin' hair though.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Her pants look like jeans from some 1985 Whitesnake video!  She has rockin' hair though._

 
Buy her a Barbie car and have her roll around on the hood!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Buy her a Barbie car and have her roll around on the hood!_

 
It would have to be a bitchin' black 83 Camaro. The one with the big eagle painted on the hood.  Or was that a Firebird.  I dunno, but you get the pic!


----------



## Janice (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It would have to be a bitchin' black 83 Camaro. The one with the big eagle painted on the hood.  Or was that a Firebird.  I dunno, but you get the pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 sweet


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 16, 2007)

hmmm... the barbie e/s didnt turn me on as much as i thought they would.. personally, i dont think pinks look good on me. the springtime skipper looked like "with a twist" from suedette, moth brown was.. eehhh mothy. lol. the only thing i got that i really wanted was the barbie. fab blush and the 2 beauty powders are really pretty though. and i am thinkin about getting a couple l/s. but yea.. i think i hyped myself up for almost nothing. although i liked the fact that the barbie pic was embossed in the e/s and blush, doesnt that mean that they took some product out? so there's less than there usually is? lol


----------



## JessieC (Feb 16, 2007)

im really bummed....

when i opened my glorious MAC box from my online order, NO POSTCARD...is that how they do it now? Every time I've ordered online, ive gotten a postcard, if not for the current products, but for something in the future....

Should i be bummed, or is that how its done now?


----------



## loveinexcess (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieC* 

 
_im really bummed....

when i opened my glorious MAC box from my online order, NO POSTCARD...is that how they do it now? Every time I've ordered online, ive gotten a postcard, if not for the current products, but for something in the future....

Should i be bummed, or is that how its done now?_

 

I haven't gotten a postcard in my last two orders.


----------



## depecher (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieC* 

 
_im really bummed....

when i opened my glorious MAC box from my online order, NO POSTCARD...is that how they do it now? Every time I've ordered online, ive gotten a postcard, if not for the current products, but for something in the future....

Should i be bummed, or is that how its done now?_

 

A lot of us received emails about the postcard. It's on back order.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_Can anyone tell me why the actual Barbie Doll's outfit is so fugly??? LoL. I saw in an old post that barbie should have been wearing all black, mac necklace, ohh and a makeup belt would have been so freakin cute. But she is wearing some none matching mess. I got one anyway just because I am a makeup artist and thought it would be cute to have a makeup artist barbie but man, she needs a personal shopper lol. (Sorry if I offened anyone who likes her outfit)_

 
 The collection is called "Barbie Loves Mac" not "MAC makeup Artist Loves MAC".  She wasn't designed to be a MAC artist (as someone else also mentioned).  She is a MAC customer who loves MAC.  As for her clothing, everyone has different taste and as the saying goes "To each their own"...


----------



## little teaser (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 

 
_The collection is called "Barbie Loves Mac" not "MAC makeup Artist Loves MAC". She wasn't designed to be a MAC artist (as someone else also mentioned). She is a MAC customer who loves MAC. As for her clothing, everyone has different taste and as the saying goes "To each their own"..._

 
  if they dont like the outfits, walmart sells barbie clothes


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 17, 2007)

all i was saying was that whether or not she is a makeup artist, customer, barbie customer or chewbaca....the outfit is fug.  It doesn't even match.  though I will say I love the shoes, hair and case.  It is not a big enough deal to go "buy" new clothes...it was merely an observation and my OPINION.  Oh and for the record, I completely agree with the whitesnake comment.  lol.  All in all, I am excited about the barbie, I cannot wait to get them.  I just think they could have made a better clothing choice.  Thought it would be a fun topic.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 17, 2007)

Barbie loves RAVE and Rainbow!







 Sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## hellokitty (Feb 17, 2007)

I am bummed about the shirt. I thought there would be a black shirt also ( the man's version ) to purchase, but so far, I see nothing. 
Springtime skipper I was not impressed with. 
I am in love with the pearl sunshine though.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_all i was saying was that whether or not she is a makeup artist, customer, barbie customer or chewbaca....the outfit is fug.  It doesn't even match.  though I will say I love the shoes, hair and case.  It is not a big enough deal to go "buy" new clothes...it was merely an observation and my OPINION.  Oh and for the record, I completely agree with the whitesnake comment.  lol.  All in all, I am excited about the barbie, I cannot wait to get them.  I just think they could have made a better clothing choice.  Thought it would be a fun topic._

 
I'm keeping my Barbie in the box, so a clothing change isn't really an option... But, I really wish her outfit was cute. I mean 95% of her clothes are adorable, why does she wear ugly clothes with such pretty makeup?


----------



## cno64 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going to have to dissent, and add a rave here.
It's probably just my taste and coloring(NW15; brunette; green eyes), but I loved the neutral shimmery shadows, and the strong pinks for lips.
I'm typically not a "buy-one-of-every-item-in-a-collection" person, but this collection inspired me to buy more than I usually do, and I have a scary feeling that I'm not finished yet.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautyburst was HIDEOUS in person! I was so let down by all the colors. Mothbrown was the only savior and I did get a Springtime Skipper - because I love the VP's.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

See, and I totally didn't think it was hideous. If I had to rant about BLM, it'd be the way the release was handled.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 17, 2007)

Mehhhhh. I didn't buy anything in this collection. In my opinion, it was boring, and not what I would expect when I think of "Barbie." When I think of Barbie, I think glitter, bright pink, bright neon-like colors, funky outfits, and fun. There wasn't anything funky or fun in the collection, and honestly, I thought the shirts looked cheap and ugly, too. 

This collection coud have had a LOT of potential, yet none of it lived up to that potential. Blegh.


----------



## medusalox (Feb 17, 2007)

My only complaint is about the Barbie logo imprinted into the shadows. I'm sure some of you love it, but for me, I'm like "It's just that much LESS shadow that I get for my $14". Lol, I'm too picky.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_all i was saying was that whether or not she is a makeup artist, customer, barbie customer or chewbaca....the outfit is fug. It doesn't even match. though I will say I love the shoes, hair and case. It is not a big enough deal to go "buy" new clothes...it was merely an observation and my OPINION. Oh and for the record, I completely agree with the whitesnake comment. lol. All in all, I am excited about the barbie, I cannot wait to get them. I just think they could have made a better clothing choice. Thought it would be a fun topic._

 
i was jokeing, i understood what you meant and i agree


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally, I loved the collection.  I bought all of it, except the 2 light lipsticks (no, I won't go into another rant about the abundance of light to mid-tone pink lustres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the tote and the mini bag.  I love all the colours.  The shadows are great.  Springtime Skipper is a new fave.  The BPs are gorgeous.  Rockin' Chic is so hot!

I guess my rants are that I don't really care for Barbie's outfit, but meh, it's not like I am going to wear her around all day.  Although maybe I should, considering how hard she was to get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was so disappointed in the way it was released (the timing, the ridiculously limited number of shirts and dolls, etc).  Also along those lines, I am disappointed in the way MAC set up their MAs to get a bunch of crap from customers due to the way it was launched.  There were a lot of MAs out there who probably got the brunt of pissy customers, I'm sure.  That's not fair to them.


----------



## amoona (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Also along those lines, I am disappointed in the way MAC set up their MAs to get a bunch of crap from customers due to the way it was launched.  There were a lot of MAs out there who probably got the brunt of pissy customers, I'm sure.  That's not fair to them._

 
Oh God I could only imagine!!! My first day is going to be next Saturday for the Barbie Loves MAC event and I've been talking to the managers and they've been telling me that all they can describe it as is "CRAZY". Our counter is almost sold out of everything and they're really worried they wont have anything left for the event next week.

The counter is still very new (opened on Black Friday 2006) so they're still only estimating how much stuff they should get and how many hours the counter gets. They've been VERY busy since the day they opened and for this collection they have a lack of staff and a lack of product! Hopefully next week we'll have understanding customers and don't take it out on us?!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Oh God I could only imagine!!! My first day is going to be next Saturday for the Barbie Loves MAC event and I've been talking to the managers and they've been telling me that all they can describe it as is "CRAZY". Our counter is almost sold out of everything and they're really worried they wont have anything left for the event next week...._

 
Girl, wear a helmet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k!  I don't understand why MAC will launch on say the 1st, yet some counters don't have an event until like 1-2 weeks later?  Especially considering how Barbie is flying of the shelves and in your case, that it is a new counter and busy because of it.  

I guess it is probably due to the fact that there isn't enough freelancers for all the local counters to have the event on the same day (early on) and they have to keep the hype going, but come on! It's hard to have an event when you are out of the products.  You guys could call it your "Almost Barbie Event".  I can guarantee you will at least have LOTS of Loud Lash mascara and Visionaire Liquid Last liner.   Hmmmm, that didn't help, did it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe that is your first day! Mine was a few weeks before Christmas (years ago, not this last Christmas), so I feel your pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It will be busy, I'll tell you that, but it will also be exhilirating and fun.  Enjoy it.  Feel free to PM me if you want some hints on how to get through that first day.  Good luck, hon.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to buy products from online. The MAC website sold out of beauty powders within a day. It didn't have time to get one but thank god for nordstrom! I hope Pearl Sunshine is nice.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 18, 2007)

rants eh...

i was looking forward to the collection because i thought it would be cute. it is. i went to the unveiling and it was insane. so many people. i had no idea it was going to be such a big deal. i hate being around such rushy crowds and usually avoid things like that (for instance, hilary duff came to one of our malls once and i really wanted to go shopping that day-- one of my rare days off-- but i didn't want to deal with all the people)

if i had known it would be such a big deal i probably would not have gone. i just wanted to have fun and look at the collection but there was a huge line and i just felt rushed. it felt like a WHOLE LOT OF HYPE with nothing to show for it. i was looking at the display like "this is it?" and looking at the crowd and being like "all this for makeup?"

definitely an eye-opener for me.

also, i'm ticked to keep reading everyone complaining about not getting a doll and wanting to boycott mac about it. if the CS people on the phone were "rude" to you. people are HUMAN. if they are getting rude after rude customer phone calls whining about the website being sold out of a doll, you would be in a bad mood too. imagine if the person before you had called and said really mean things to the CS person, and then you called to bitch about the doll too. that person would put up a front and not take crap anymore, and so they shouldn't.

ugh. really, it's just a doll. there will always be something you miss out on as a collector (of anything-- makeup, dolls, coins, WHATEVER). just move on and catch the next craze. most of the people who wanted one would love to have it for a few weeks but it would end up on the shelf in your closet because you're too old to play with them and you can't take it out of the box because then you'd never be able to sell it on ebay.

i only started getting into mac in the summer and the LE thing has worn off very quickly for me. i like mac and i like makeup, but i'm not obsessed with it and i can live without that one item that i missed out on.
okay i am done ranting.


----------



## ollieo (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieC* 

 
_im really bummed....

when i opened my glorious MAC box from my online order, NO POSTCARD...is that how they do it now? Every time I've ordered online, ive gotten a postcard, if not for the current products, but for something in the future....

Should i be bummed, or is that how its done now?_

 
I pretty much only order online and out of my last 10 orders only 3 came with postcards.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Girl, wear a helmet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k!  I don't understand why MAC will launch on say the 1st, yet some counters don't have an event until like 1-2 weeks later?  Especially considering how Barbie is flying of the shelves_

 

Dude, my local counter isn't having their event until March 9/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When the MA told me about it I was thinking, 'huh?  MARCH??'


----------



## aziza (Feb 19, 2007)

I can't complain. I loved what I purchased. BeautyBurst is _the_ perfect neutral for my NW45 skintone. I love Brown and Springtime Skipper too! Fashion Leader is perfect on my skin too! 

I bought the pink Glimmer Shimmer and e/s on impulse...not sure if they're going to work out but I could always sell them. Fab blush is pretty too but the frost finish is kinda throwing me off. I'll work with it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also scored Rockin' Chick and Malibu Barbie lipglass (my first) and I love both of them. IMO it was a great collection. I bought what I liked and left what I didn't. Simple as that. Everything can't work for everybody.


----------



## Aerynna (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marcita* 

 
_No collection is going to suit 100% of us. We all have such different coloring and such different likes. I bought nothing from Raquel because it was all too warm for me but I like the cool tones of Barbie. Plus I love having a Moth Brown with that cute little Barbie on it._

 
Exactly.  I thought I was going to die with delight over the Barbie collection.  I'm sure Beauty Burst is lovely on some people, but it horrifies me and would make me look.....well, really bad.  Also, Springtime Skipper, Magic Dust, and Modern Ms. were all too warm for me.

But the rest!  Oh my word!  I still dream of my perfect gorgeous Barbie collection!  Other than those four products listed above, I bought everything.  EVERYTHING.  And the colors are so gorgeous.  Rocking Chick is truly unique and just lightens up my face, as does Sweet & Single, and Malibu Barbie, and Fab.....well, I could go on and list every single product.

This collection just plain DID IT for me.  And frankly, I have to say the same about Danse.  Danse was amazing, IMO.  Those cool-toned, light-colored shadows look insane on me.  

In my opinion, MAC collections pretty much sucked all last year.  Yeah, almost all of them.  I would get excited about a new collection and then see it and yawn.  That was until Danse, which really woke me up.  Following Danse with Barbie got me into an absolute fervor, and I am a MAC fan once again.

So yeah, this whole post really just goes to show that people are different, skin tones are different, and what looks terrible or boring on one person might be amazing on another.


----------



## dmenchi (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_My only complaint is about the Barbie logo imprinted into the shadows. I'm sure some of you love it, but for me, I'm like "It's just that much LESS shadow that I get for my $14". Lol, I'm too picky._

 
I guess it's truly just a collectors item for Barbie fans-which i'm not and i am upset that this whole thing was so rediciously hyped up that now even true MAC fans can't get stuff because we have to compete with Barbie fans...soooo sad. Luckly, none the make-up items were sold out at my counter


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 19, 2007)

Love everything!!! I just gotta get Fashion Pack, I thought I got it and I didn't. 

Upset that I didn't get a doll but not pressed about it. LMAO


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 23, 2007)

Overall I think the collection is really pretty. I have to say when it's all said and done, I will walk away with more from this collection than any collection MAC has made. I am very happy with Moth Brown, Magic Dust, Fab, Malibu Barbie, and Pearl Sunshine. I wish I would have stopped with those items. I am okay with Happening Girl and Sweetness but Happening Girl did not turn out to be the 'great' color I was lead to believe it would be. I did not like Springtime Skipper and as much as I wanted Playful to work, it does nothing for my skintone. Neither does Fashion Pack and Toast of the Town. What this collection has helped me decide is to stick with my one or two lipglosses from the collections and everything else, not so much. Every once in awhile, there's a great new shade like Moth Brown or, at least to those that don't have it but, for the most, I have something that will look like half the new collection. I need to stick with what I already have and what I know. I'll save the money for a new pair of shoes, a great handbag, or take a vacation.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was disappointed in this collection also. A lot of the colors looked like things that were already in the permanent collection.  I did get Mothbrown, Beautyburst and Springtime Skipper as well as Fab blush.  The only thing I totally LOVE it Beautyburst, it's the perfect crease/blending color for my skintone and I get a lot of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_  I need to stick with what I already have and what I know. I'll save the money for a new pair of shoes, a great handbag, or take a vacation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I heard _*that!*_Some little part of me keeps hoping for that "magic" color that  I just won't be able to get enough of, and those are few and far between. MAC comes up with them just often enough to keep me going. Some examples: "Coco" pigment, "Subtle" pigment, "Sunnydaze" pigment, "Ruby Red" pigment, "Lovemate" lipstick, "Wild 'Bout You" lipstick.
I have multiples of all of the above, but they still give me a thrill everytime I use them.
MAC knows just how to string me along.


----------

